# Ipad abonnement?



## calia (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je suis désolée si un sujet à déjà été ouvert sur cette question mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

En fait, je souhaite acquérir le nouvel ipad mais je me demande si je prends un abonnement. Du coup, j'aimerais avoir vos conseils et connaitre les POUR et les CONTRE.

Merci


----------



## bob41 (25 Mars 2012)

un abonnement, tu veux dire Orange ou autre pour internet ?
tu veux donc un IPAD avec 3G ou 4G en plus du WIFI ...?
il semble que si tu le prends chez un opérateur il soit bloqué 3 ou 6 mois...
si c'est juste WIFI (c'est ce que j'ai) tu achètes n'importe où (ou presque)
si tu veux une connexion internet c'est peut être mieux de voir les offres des opérateurs mais il ne doit pas y avoir de miracle...sur apple


----------



## calia (25 Mars 2012)

Merci.
Oui en fait c'est ça que je souhaite savoir si c'est vraiment utile de prendre un forfait?


----------



## calia (25 Mars 2012)

Merci bien,


----------



## bob41 (26 Mars 2012)

la vraie question est de savoir où tu penses l'utiliser; chez toi, comme à beaucoup endroits il y a une box wifi. il y a des point wifi libre ou accessibles sous conditions donc pas besoin de forfait.
ton calcul est simple évaluer le cout ipad + forfait ou ipad sec.Si tu penses être tres souvent en rase campagne...forfait .


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2012)

Perso j'ai un 3G avec un forfait de 200 MO (dépannage) pour mes nombreux trajets de train (environ 5h par jour). Ça change la vie, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'intérêt d'un iPad sans 3G.... Mais c'est assez personnel comme point de vue... Ela dépend de ton utilisation...


----------

